# Happy Birthday TLF



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Deep in the off-season, TLF quietly turned 5 today. It's hard to believe it has been 5 years already. Back in 2017 I honestly didn't know what it would turn into, but we have grown into a really great community. The collective knowledge shared on this site never ceases to amaze me. Here's to another year and another successful growing season. :beer:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

:beer: Glad to have this forum. 5 years free of the Wizard :lol:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

&#127880;&#127881;&#129395;&#127874;

Thanks for starting this place, John.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Happy Birthday to TLF! Congrats @Ware on taking a leap of faith and creating this awesome forum! Lots of great folks that are willing to share their knowledge and experiences on here.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Birthday @MasterMech


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

@Ware this post made me wonder what the reason was for this site and a lot of people leaving ATY? I am pretty new here and have never used ATY so not sure what happened but I see jokes made about it a lot haha.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SouthernTiftuf said:


> @Ware this post made me wonder what the reason was for this site and a lot of people leaving ATY? I am pretty new here and have never used ATY so not sure what happened but I see jokes made about it a lot haha.


Here is a big thread about it, but to summarize I would say poor management.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

Thanks @Ware looking forward to reading through that tonight


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday @MasterMech


Thank You Sir!


----------

